# how to use safe strap, trying to take off a rom?



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey im running eclipse on 901 but i want to run it on 902 can someone please help me on how to restore my phone to get on the upgrade path again thanks, when i go into safestrap, i just dont know what to do thanks


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

you don't need to restore. Do a quick search for "901 to 902", I think on mydroidworld ... there is a way to go straight from 901 to 902.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

since u r on eclipse. do u have a nandroid of a stock 901 rom?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you have a nandroid of a stock 901 rom, then nandroid back to your stock 901 with all bloatware.. Download the 22meg file. It will update you from 901 to 902. Patch for 901 to 902. http://db.tt/BXS5nD5o

If you do not have a nandroid. I would suggest using the new fxz 902 file with rsdlite. It will clean everything on your phone and you will start with a fresh install of 902 right off the bat. Then download this file. http://db.tt/sHHsw3Wb


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah when i reboot with safe strap it says that i do have nandroid, i just dont know what to do on the screen i get confused


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

your using safestrap or bootstrap?


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

safestrap


----------

